# Tidbits from the A3 Brochure



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anyone read through this 2015 A3 Brochure from Audi USA's website? After getting through about a dozen pages of marketing fluff for Audi in general a few A3-specific things caught my attention:

- Florett Silver and Mythos Black as "delayed availability" colors
- Chestnut Brown listed as a Sports seat option (matching configurator/contradicting order guide)
- 19" 5 Arm rims available for Premium plus and Prestige models (confirming the web glitch from this week)
- 24/33/27 MPG listed for 2.0T sedan, 24/36/28 and 23/32/28 for 1.8T and 2.0T cabriolet 
- Sports suspension available for Premium plus and Prestige models (see 19" rims)

It's also notable that the brochure has the first comparison chart for US spec models that we've actually had access to, so there's that if nothing else!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They're claiming 4.7s to 60 in the S3 instead of the 4.9s I think we were expecting. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Not sure why the blue hell they feel the need to offer three blacks on this car. Along with three greys and two silvers, that's a whole damn lot of meh.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Odd, the S3 page shows just plain leather sport seats?

No mention of Alcantara anywhere, bummer


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

No RS anytime soon


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

It looks like magnetic ride is confirmed for the s3 (as an option) which is nice to see! Hopefully Canada also gets that.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

4.7 is pretty impressive. I wonder what the mpg will be on the s3 and if there will be any s3 exclusive colors.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

We're supposed to get Panther Black and Sepang Blue as S3 exclusives.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> We're supposed to get Panther Black and Sepang Blue as S3 exclusives.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Damn. I wanted Daytona gray. Guess I'm stuck with monsoon gray instead.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I only noticed one sad thing.....the cargo space of 2.0T is significantly smaller than the 1.8T.....

10.0 cuft (~350L) vs. 12.3 cuft (~425L)..................


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> Damn. I wanted Daytona gray. Guess I'm stuck with monsoon gray instead.


Don't lose all hope yet. I'm left scratching my head about Daytona Grey, because I swore it was an option to take place of another color if S-line trim is chosen. I still sort of expect to see it on the S3.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Quattro chassis vs. FWD chassis. When the A3 was originally brought over in 2005 they used a quattro chassis for all of them. This caused problems with trunk mats sold by AoA because they were selling the FWD version. It took them about 6 months to switch to the correct size mats.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

god i hope Audi can bring that S3 at around $40k like it was rumored long ago. I'm assuming Premium Plus and Prestige will be the trim levels....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I don't expect to see a Premium S3, but then I also didn't expect to see a Prestige 1.8T.

I wouldn't be surprised if they get the S3 in at the $40,000 mark by starting with Premium.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dang.... Where's the brochure for Canadian Audi A3 
Anyways, combined 27 mpg... a little disappointing!


----------



## cwyattrun (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Long-time reader, first time poster! 

I was wondering if you guys had any thoughts about Audi Drive Select in the brochure - the (I believe UK) guide that was posted again a few days ago lists 5 modes - but the U.S. guide drops the efficiency setting. Do you think it's been omitted from the guide, but will ship on U.S. models - or is it something we can recreate in "Individual" mode?

Happy to see at least some MPG estimates, 24/33 MPG for the 2.0T with Quattro is pretty solid.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Welcome to the forum!

That's the first mention I've seen of such a mode, so I suspect we won't get it by default. I'd be surprised if you couldn't recreate it under the individual setting, but I also wonder if something as simple as changing the country coding thru VCDS would enable it. In my current cars, changing from US to UK unlocks additional functionality.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I don't expect to see a Premium S3, but then I also didn't expect to see a Prestige 1.8T.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they get the S3 in at the $40,000 mark by starting with Premium.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i wasnt expecting a Prestige 1.8T, but i think they could get a Premium Plus S3 at 40k. The price shouldnt be any different between the Premium Plus content on the S3 and A3.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Not sure why the blue hell they feel the need to offer three blacks on this car. Along with three greys and two silvers, that's a whole damn lot of meh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ugh - too true.

On my long Sunday run yesterday I noticed the constant stream of similarly colored cards in the grey to dark blue to black range. Boring!!!

It was quite refreshing to see the occasional brighter color go by, and it made me more thankful that we choose red for my wife's truck.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> I don't expect to see a Premium S3, but then I also didn't expect to see a Prestige 1.8T.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they get the S3 in at the $40,000 mark by starting with Premium.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'd be shocked if any S3 came in at US$40,000 At the Houston Auto Show they had a Prestige S-Line for US$44,745 No way are they going to let an S3 go for less.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lotuselan said:


> I'd be shocked if any S3 came in at US$40,000 At the Houston Auto Show they had a Prestige S-Line for US$44,745 No way are they going to let an S3 go for less.


We're only hopeful because of a figure Audi put out in the media a while back. I'll put it another way...

There's not a snowball's chance in hell that the could come to the game with a $44,900 base price for the S3 and cough out an S3 Premium as the offering. Like I said, I don't expect that we'll see an S3 Premium- just P+ and Prestige. However, were they to offer all three trims, there's not a chance in hell they'd have the stones to start the S3 Premium north of $40,000. It just can't happen. You can option a Prestige A4 over a P+ S4, so I'm not sure why that wouldn't hold for the A3-S3 as well.

Let's put it in perspective. If they were to bring an S3 Premium to market at $39,900, you'd see the car at a $7,000 premium to the 2.0T A3 Premium. That's... a lot of scratch for a beefed motor, brakes, and the sport package. Keep in mind that you'd probably get basic 18" wheels with the S3 at this point, and you'd not have nav, the upgraded sport seats, etc. Under $40,000 for an S3 sounds good, but when compared to the A3 in this manner, it's pretty ugly.

So let's say they pass on an S3 Premium and start with P+. Let's say they start at $40,800, for round numbers' sake. That would be a $5,000 premium to the P+ A3. For that, you'd get... the upgrade motor, brakes, and the sport package. That sounds a lot more reasonable, frankly. You still have room to move up to Prestige ($46,700 if you follow the A3 step-change of $5,900 to get to Prestige from P+), where you can further add magnetic suspension and super sport seats. At that point, you probably have a $50,000 S3. North of $50,000, and it just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can we keep the (lack of) color rant going? Haha. I'm also really disappointed to see another grey and black in the wings. Would it kill anyone to try a green? Good god. The orange and teal in BMW's X1/2-series configurator has me extremely jealous, as does the violet over in CLA-land.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

lotuselan said:


> I'd be shocked if any S3 came in at US$40,000 At the Houston Auto Show they had a Prestige S-Line for US$44,745 No way are they going to let an S3 go for less.


You can price out an A4 Prestige S-line to $49.5k while an S4 starts at the same for Prem+.

If they brought the S3 Prem I could see them hitting the $40k price target depending on options.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark my words an s3 will come in about 14g more then the starting price of an a3 base. S3 will be above 40g easily and the base will be premium plus. So p+ s3 for 44,000 give or take a couple hundred. Then add options onto that, wheels, nav, b&o, paint easily hit 50k. Thus anyone looking at an S3 and wants some options should budget for 50k.

I got to say the a3 2.0t looks really quick in its own right.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

nickjs1984 said:


> Can we keep the (lack of) color rant going? Haha. I'm also really disappointed to see another grey and black in the wings. Would it kill anyone to try a green? Good god. The orange and teal in BMW's X1/2-series configurator has me extremely jealous, as does the violet over in CLA-land.


I'm trying like hell to justify $3,900 for some color. I like Sepang Blue, but I'm not sure I'm a "ten years of blue" person. I'm about set on my color selection; I just need confirmation that Exclusive will be available by the time S3 orders can be tendered.

If you go here and work through a build to the exterior phase, you can blow out a window with Exclusive paint samples. Even with all the options they show, they're not all that bold.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrutusA3 said:


> Mark my words an s3 will come in about 14g more then the starting price of an a3 base. S3 will be above 40g easily and the base will be premium plus. So p+ s3 for 44,000 give or take a couple hundred. Then add options onto that, wheels, nav, b&o, paint easily hit 50k. Thus anyone looking at an S3 and wants some options should budget for 50k.
> 
> I got to say the a3 2.0t looks really quick in its own right.


Given an S3 P+ starting price of $43,900, we'd be looking at $49,800 for Prestige if the P+ to Prestige gap is maintained. At $49,800, a Prestige S3 better only be missing $500 or $1,000 for paint. That would have to include magnetic suspension and super sport seats by default. I just can't imagine AoA thinking they're going to move a $53,000 S3.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

so you are agreeing with me 

I think looking at how Audi does an S4 is a pretty accurate assumption of how they will do an S3 for the most part. Wish I was in the market, kids, mortgage, remodel, vacations, wife all have the upper hand


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

cwyattrun said:


> Hi all,
> but the U.S. guide drops the efficiency setting.


When I saw the European A3 at a preview the saleswoman told me that the efficiency mode is not available on any North American Audi (including the A3).


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

My prediction is a P+ S3 will be 45-48k.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> My prediction is a P+ S3 will be 45-48k.


P+ S4 starts at $48,100. The A3 may be premium, but it's still a small car. They can't lose sight of that.

In all honesty, if they pull something like that, I'll probably not be buying. I can't afford an S4 the way I'd want it equipped (fact that I'd not buy an S4, anyway, aside), so it stands to reason that I also can't afford an S3 that thinks it's an S4. 

It'll take me quite a while to recover from the year of build-up leading to this car, but if they waltz to market with a $50,000 P+ S3 after reasonable options, they can shove it. If they're going to do that, they need to come out soon and say they're delaying the car another year to get it here as an S3 Plus instead. That would be beyond cruddy, but that would be their best move should they be that proud of the S3.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> P+ S4 starts at $48,100. The A3 may be premium, but it's still a small car. They can't lose sight of that.
> 
> In all honesty, if they pull something like that, I'll probably not be buying. I can't afford an S4 the way I'd want it equipped (fact that I'd not buy an S4, anyway, aside), so it stands to reason that I also can't afford an S3 that thinks it's an S4.
> 
> It'll take me quite a while to recover from the year of build-up leading to this car, but if they waltz to market with a $50,000 P+ S3 after reasonable options, they can shove it. If they're going to do that, they need to come out soon and say they're delaying the car another year to get it here as an S3 Plus instead. That would be beyond cruddy, but that would be their best move should they be that proud of the S3.


I'm in agreement with this.. If I'm going to drop 50k on the S3 it better have just about every single option ticked off. If not I'll look into something used and more sporty, possibly rwd.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> I'm in agreement with this.. If I'm going to drop 50k on the S3 it better have just about every single option ticked off. If not I'll look into something used and more sporty, possibly rwd.


I started to go off on a rant about being able to get into a barely-used Cayman S for that kind of money but decided not to. The S3 is my compromise with my wife regarding a "reasonable" car, but I could be inclined to go back to fighting for the Cayman S if Audi jacks this thing up.

Realistically, I see a Prestige S3 being right at $50,000 without the three options that will probably be stand-alone if I had to guess- Audi Assist, super sport seats, and magnetic suspension. I hope I'm wrong and they can find a better pricing structure, but that's my worst-case scenario thinking. I still think $43,900 for base P+ and $49,800 for base Prestige is about as much as this thing can run away. After you add magnetic suspension and super sport seats, you'd probably drive the price of a $49,800 Prestige car up to $52,000.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*A3 2.0T Quattro - DSG*
Premium Premium+ Prestige
$32,900 // $35,800 // $41,700

*A4 2.0T Quatto - Automatic*
Premium Premium+ Prestige
$35,900 // $39,400 // $44,700

*S4 - Automatic*
Premium+ Prestige
$49,500 // $54,000


Prediction - 
With about $3000 to $3600 difference in the line of A3 automatic to A4 automatic my guess on the S3 automatic is starting at $44,500 for Premium Plus and $49,500 for Prestige S3 automatic as they will need more separation as the prices go up. These prices will also be without the normal options.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So you're saying you think they would use the trim designations but not include the features of such trim levels?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

No, I'm saying you can still add to both trim levels with normal, stand alone options. As you can send an S4 to over $60k I think you will be able to send an S3 to well over $50k.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ah. Yes, you can. Prestige trim, though, is fairly well equipped in itself. I doubt there will be many people piling on top of it to get to the mid-50s, but then I also think a $60,000 S4 is asinine. I wonder how much volume they move in that area for the S4...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

dmorrow said:


> *A3 2.0T Quattro - DSG*
> Premium Premium+ Prestige
> $32,900 // $35,800 // $41,700
> 
> ...



if the S3 is starting at 44k, i'm definetly out. I'll take a Prestige A3 2.0T instead. More than enough for me...the S3 is really a dream car for me...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

In looking more at the S4, I just don't see how the S3 will scale the S4 in "fully loaded" Prestige trim. The first gap is that the automatic transmission on the S4 is an upgrade of $1,400. Interpret that as you will, but that's $1,400 that you have to add to the base Prestige price on the S4 that you don't add on the S3.

You can then get hit for $1,250 for full Nappa leather seats (replacing the default Alcantara, the no-charge spec), $1,100 for layered aluminum/ black wood interior trim, $1,300 for Black Optics, $2,750 for Driver Assistance, $1,000 for adaptive suspension, and $1,100 for sport diff. This list presents an interesting idea for the S3- will we get Alcantara as the base seating material, with full leather being a forced upgrade to super sport seats for $1,250? Honestly, that sounds entirely plausible. 

I hadn't looked at it that way, but we are supposedly getting Alcantara on the base sport seats in the S3, so...

I sort of doubt we'll have such a ridiculous interior trim upgrade. Black Optics would be nice, but I haven't seen any indication that it will be available. Driver Assistance is probably accounted for as the Advanced Tech package on the A3, so that's a difference of $1,350 on the S4 that I expect we won't see on the S3. Adaptive suspension; sure, $1,000 sounds reasonable. Let's roll with that. There is no sport diff, so we can strike that.

If we had a $49,800 base for the Prestige S3 with $1,250 for leather super sport seats and $1,000 for adaptive suspension, we'd be at $52,050. Add in the Advanced Tech package, and you're at $53,450. Throw on another $1,000 for Sepang Blue. I think that's a fair guess, really. More than I want to spend, but I was already trying to rationalize getting my comfort level to $55,000 to buy into Exclusive. That may go by the wayside, unfortunately. At $3,900, that's a lot to push if I'm already at the top end of where I want to be.

I guess at that point I'd lop off the magnetic ride. I'd love to have it, but it's probably the first thing to go. That's what's difficult, though, is that this car is going to hang around for at least ten years. Making some combination of compromises to get back to $50,000 would be ill-advised.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> if the S3 is starting at 44k, i'm definetly out. I'll take a Prestige A3 2.0T instead. More than enough for me...the S3 is really a dream car for me...


The more I rationalize the math, the less it looks likely that we'll see it start below $44,000- unless they surprise us with an S3 Premium.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i chose Brilliant red because of the drab color choices offered.
this car NEEDED to have more bright vibrant offerings than the traditional German range of blah.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> In looking more at the S4, I just don't see how the S3 will scale the S4 in "fully loaded" Prestige trim. The first gap is that the automatic transmission on the S4 is an upgrade of $1,400. Interpret that as you will, but that's $1,400 that you have to add to the base Prestige price on the S4 that you don't add on the S3.
> 
> You can then get hit for $1,250 for full Nappa leather seats (replacing the default Alcantara, the no-charge spec), $1,100 for layered aluminum/ black wood interior trim, $1,300 for Black Optics, $2,750 for Driver Assistance, $1,000 for adaptive suspension, and $1,100 for sport diff. This list presents an interesting idea for the S3- will we get Alcantara as the base seating material, with full leather being a forced upgrade to super sport seats for $1,250? Honestly, that sounds entirely plausible.
> 
> ...


My budget is like a max of $45-46k. I cant go any higher than that. Ideally its more towards 40k. What was all this hubub about Audi trying to get the car to start at $40k? They shouldnt have put those rumors out last year at New York if that was the case. But your breakdown sort of makes sense to me... .


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I think a base S3 will be Prem w/magride
$39,900 no options
Slightly more spec'd than a A3 Prem but less than Prem+


Next would be Prestige w/magride... No premium+
$45,900 no options


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

caliatenza said:


> My budget is like a max of $45-46k. I cant go any higher than that. Ideally its more towards 40k. What was all this hubub about Audi trying to get the car to start at $40k? They shouldnt have put those rumors out last year at New York if that was the case. But your breakdown sort of makes sense to me... .



This...on the budget.

Honestly, an A3 Prestige+Sport+upgrade color (Shiraz) comes in in the mid $43k range. That might do it for me. While an S3 would be sweet, I think the standard car would be more than enough salt for me about 80% of the time.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> The more I rationalize the math, the less it looks likely that we'll see it start below $44,000- unless they surprise us with an S3 Premium.


i haven't checked pricing on the regular A3 to do this myself but if the "unofficial" 44k / 47.5K for CDN S3 still holds relative to the "official" base A3 pricing, why not use this CDN differential to price the US S3?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Because Canada. 

Honestly, I don't put much stock in those figures anymore. They pulled them back after initially releasing them, and we've not heard much since. I would hope they're not going to backpedal and adjust the base pricing closer to launch, but I've come to expect strange things from this launch.

Otherwise, it's tough to compare Premium, P+, and Prestige to Komfort, Progressiv, and Technik as the packaging and price gradient is different. If we look just at the difference between a 2.0T Technik and an S3 Progressiv, it's $800. If we were to assume that holds true for the 2.0T Prestige and the S3 P+, we'd have an S3 starting price of $42,500... so a bit better, but still not $39,900. But again... I'm just not confident that Canadian pricing structure will translate for the US market, even if the Canadian S3 base pricing doesn't change.


----------



## fast16 (Oct 14, 2010)

any idea on what the TDI will start off at?


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Because Canada.
> 
> Honestly, I don't put much stock in those figures anymore. They pulled them back after initially releasing them, and we've not heard much since. I would hope they're not going to backpedal and adjust the base pricing closer to launch, but I've come to expect strange things from this launch.
> 
> Otherwise, it's tough to compare Premium, P+, and Prestige to Komfort, Progressiv, and Technik as the packaging and price gradient is different. If we look just at the difference between a 2.0T Technik and an S3 Progressiv, it's $800. If we were to assume that holds true for the 2.0T Prestige and the S3 P+, we'd have an S3 starting price of $42,500... so a bit better, but still not $39,900. But again... I'm just not confident that Canadian pricing structure will translate for the US market, even if the Canadian S3 base pricing doesn't change.


I know this is probably out of left field but another factor is the BMW M235i. Lots of people will be cross-shopping the S3 and the M235i (i was until recently) and Audi knows this.

I believe that they want to undercut BMW which they have by $1000 in Canada (S3 @ 44K & M235i @ 45K), so i presume that they also want to do that with the US. Your M235 starts at $43 100 so i can see the S3 coming in at around $42K...so your $42500 is very plausible.

I woudln't put too much emphasis on S3 getting close to/overlapping the A4/S4 as this is an outgoing model and new A4/S4 will be priced accordingly.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> I know this is probably out of left field but another factor is the BMW M235i. Lots of people will be cross-shopping the S3 and the M235i (i was until recently) and Audi knows this.
> 
> I believe that they want to undercut BMW which they have by $1000 in Canada (S3 @ 44K & M235i @ 45K), so i presume that they also want to do that with the US. Your M235 starts at $43 100 so i can see the S3 coming in at around $42K...so your $42500 is very plausible.
> 
> I woudln't put too much emphasis on S3 getting close to/overlapping the A4/S4 as this is an outgoing model and new A4/S4 will be priced accordingly.


Solid point.  :thumbup:

I've sort of talked myself into a base price of $42,000-$44,000 for the US S3. We should know soon whether Audi agrees.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Solid point.  :thumbup:
> 
> I've sort of talked myself into a base price of $42,000-$44,000 for the US S3. We should know soon whether Audi agrees.


i saw somwhere that you said you were 30 and that this was a gift to yourself...i'm also 30 and this is also a 'gift' to myself lol. I was dead set on the M235i but with kiddies coming within a year or so, the S3 makes the most sense and the wife stays happy


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> *A3 2.0T Quattro - DSG*
> Premium Premium+ Prestige
> $32,900 // $35,800 // $41,700
> 
> ...



I'm going to put the S3 in P+ trim (Agree that there will be no Premium Trim) at $39k. I'm going to put it here largely becuase that's where it needs to go. At $41k, you're getting an A4 P+ with the Ti sport package. And that relationship falls about in-line with what you could pay for an A6 3.0T with Ti sport pacakge vs. an S4 P+. 

incidentially, to follow the color discussion, with the Ti package assuming it'll be available on the '3's, You could line up a set of A3/S3/A4/S4/A6 in the same color and you'd need a yardstick to tell them apart.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> incidentially, to follow the color discussion, with the Ti package assuming it'll be available on the '3's, You could line up a set of A3/S3/A4/S4/A6 in the same color and you'd need a yardstick to tell them apart.


:laugh: I used to buy into this, but it's really a bit exaggerated. The A3 is quite a bit more sculpted than any of the other models. The A6 and A8 are probably the most similar from the sides and rear, but the fronts are quite different. I don't have much issue determining whether it's an A4 or an A6 from the side- and the front, even less so.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> i saw somwhere that you said you were 30 and that this was a gift to yourself...i'm also 30 and this is also a 'gift' to myself lol. I was dead set on the M235i but with kiddies coming within a year or so, the S3 makes the most sense and the wife stays happy


Uh huh! While kids aren't a certainty yet, the S3 (instead of a Cayman S) is a compromise in case we decide to add to the family.

Maybe we can discuss a P-car as a 40th birthday gift.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

FractureCritical said:


> I'm going to put the S3 in P+ trim (Agree that there will be no Premium Trim) at $39k. I'm going to put it here largely becuase that's where it needs to go. At $41k, you're getting an A4 P+ with the Ti sport package. And that relationship falls about in-line with what you could pay for an A6 3.0T with Ti sport pacakge vs. an S4 P+.
> 
> incidentially, to follow the color discussion, with the Ti package assuming it'll be available on the '3's, You could line up a set of A3/S3/A4/S4/A6 in the same color and you'd need a yardstick to tell them apart.


if an S3 in Premium plus comes in at 39-41k, thats fine . I wish side assist was available separately like it is on the A4 and not packaged with the parking sensors.


----------

